# JavaDoc unter Eclipse anzeigen lassen ?!



## NetPerformance (9. März 2006)

Hallo 

Unter Eclipse besteht die Möglichkeit, Methoden mit der rechten Maustaste anzuklicken um das Kontextmenü aufzurufe.
Dort hat man unter *Open Declaration* die Möglichkeit, die Beschreibung der Methode aus *JavaDoc* anzeigen zu lassen.
Hierfür muss im Vorfeld die Lokale JavaDoc angegeben werden.

Zwei Fragen:

1. Wo kann ich unter Eclipse die JavaDoc angeben ?
2. Wo kann ich unter Eclipse die JavaMediaFramework Docoumentation angeben ?

Ich würde gerne die Methoden durch Eclipse suchen lassen. jedesmal die Doc aufzurufen ist nicht angenehm.

Bedanke mich im vorraus
Aaron


----------



## MSP0815 (16. März 2007)

Hallo Aaron,

weiss nicht, ob dich die Antwort nach einem Jahr noch interessiert, aber vielleicht interessieren sich ja noch andere für deine erste Frage.


Zuerst einmal: der von dir genannte Kontextmenueintrag 'Open Declaration (F3)' öffnet nicht die Javadocs, sondern den zugehörigen Quelltext, sofern Source attachments richtig konfiguriert wurden (s.u.).   Um beim Editieren zur Javadoc für ein Keyword zu gelangen (z.B. 'JFrame'), einfach auf dem Wort die F1 Taste drücken, und dann im dynamischen Hilfefenster dem ersten Link folgen (hier: Javadoc for 'javax.swing.JFrame'). Dies sollte auch bei einem frisch installierten Eclipse funktionieren, man landet allerdings auf der Online-Hilfe von SUN.

Wenn du möchtest, dass Eclipse eine Offline-Version der Javadocs verwendet, musst du folgendermaßen vorgehen:

Unter 

Window > Preferences... >  Java > Installed JREs​
kannst du für die installierten JREs getrennt den Ort der Javadocs und der Source Attachments festlegen.

Einfach die entsprechende JRE auswählen und den 'Edit...' Knopf drücken. Dann im Eigenschaftsdialog in der liste 'JRE System Libraries' alle jar-Dateien selektieren. Jetzt kannst du mit 'Javadoc Location...'  bzw. 'Source Attachment...' die Einstellungen vornehmen.


Hier ein paar Beispiele mit meinen aktuellen Einstellungen   (JDK installiert unter C:/Programme/Java/jdk1.5.0_11):


1) Javadoc Pfad


1.1) Javadoc im lokalen Dateisystem   (jdk-1_5_0-doc.zip herunterladen und auspacken nach C:/Programme/Java/jdk1.5.0_11)


Javadoc location path:    file:/C:/Programme/Java/jdk1.5.0_11/docs/api/​

1.2) Javadoc in Zip-Datei  (jdk-1_5_0-doc.zip herunterladen und unausgepackt nach C:/Programme/Java/jdk1.5.0_11 kopieren)



	Archive path:    C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_11\jdk-1_5_0-doc.zip
	Path within archive:      docs/api​



2) Source Attachment



	Location path:      C:/Programme/Java/jdk1.5.0_11/src.zip​



Gruß,

Matthias


----------



## mumic (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo Matthias,

Herzlichsten Dank - Mir hat es auf jeden fall sehr geholfen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Joetempes (31. August 2007)

Sehr gut, danke!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (3. September 2007)

Hallo,

also ich binde mir für meine Bibliotheken (auch fürs rt.jar) immer die Sourcen ein. Da hat man dann auch die Kommentare ;-)
Die neuen Eclipse Versionen 3.x machen das sogar schon automatisch wenn man ein entsprechendes JDK angegeben hat.

Gruß Tom


----------

